# My new Iwagumi



## andwutt (May 1, 2012)

my new 5 gal iwagumi! planted just about 3 days ago!  how long do you think i should wait before adding critters? i want to wait until the plants start taking root so they won't get knocked out of place. i'm planing on maybe 7 tetras, 2 ghost shrimp and 2 oto catfish. you think that might be overdoing it for a 5 gal?

let me know what you think!

http://instagr.am/p/KHfXeDp6Z8/


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I think it looks not bad! Not a big fan of fake backgrounds. If you would move the filtration to the right side (dark area) it would look even better (less clutter), at least in a photo. 

Personally, I would not put Otos in a tiny "tank" like this. Despite their small size, they like to zip back and forth in a 4ft tank. As for Tetras, probably very small ones. 5gal is really not much water for fast swimming fish. I think some livebearer would be a better choice. Shrimp, Ghost or not, would be an excellent choice.

I'd wait a couple of weeks to make sure the tank has settled down and the filter has established bacteria before adding critters. Also make sure you measure and verify that Ammonium and Nitrites are @ zero before adding animals.

And totally off-topic - this would have probably better fit in the tank journals section. Unless you are going to focus on your photographic results.


----------

